# New Cheesey Ideas



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 1, 2020)

Most of us love cheese.  Most of us love cheese and meat.  We put cheese on top of our sandwiches, with sausages of all kinds, with ham, with shredded beef, chicken, pork, even on breaded fish patties.  We even by sausages that haft bits of cheese in them.

Oj, so now I' believe I made my point; cheese and meats just work together.  In most cases though, meat is the star ingredient in he pairing.  So what happens if we turn things around, and make the neat the supporting actor?  Instead of the usual chopped chives, apple, cream cheese, and cheddar in you next cheese ball, add finely chopped sprasetta, or pepperoni, or minced pancetta.  You might try even a good minced mortadella, or diced hot dog, or kielbasa.  Accompany the herb and spice flavors that compliment the kind of meat you are using.

Another option is to make a simple cheese loaf with meat additions added.  I have made wonderful chees loaves by combining hot (not boiling) milk, or heavy cream with grated extra sharp cheddar, aged Swiss, and Gruyere together, having all cheeses finely grated, and the pot removed from the heat before stirring in the shredded cheese.  As the mixture cools, it solidifies into the texture of Velveeta, but with better flavor.  You could add any of the above-listed meats to the still-melted cheese loaf.  Can you imagine an  Emmental heavy cheese loaf with finely diced corned beef in it?  

The variations are endless. ; smoked Gouda with pastrami; Edam with bratwurst, 5-year aged cheddar with fine dice cotto salami.

Personally, I think the idea is worth exploring.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 1, 2020)

This sounds like a terrific idea with lots of flavoring possibilities. Thanks for the inspiration [emoji39]


----------



## taxlady (Dec 2, 2020)

Hmm, maybe some long, not too thin, chunks of cheese in a meatloaf.


----------

